# قول العقلاء فى تكريم النساء(دعوه للتفكير)



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 مايو 2012)

{{ وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تُقْسِطُواْ فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء مَثْنَى وَثُلاَثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلاَّ تَعُولُواْ }}
​فى الأسلام يمكن للرجل ان يتزوج من اربعه..وذلك مع وجود ما يمنح الشروع فى الزواج من اربعه..ووجود ما يمنع من الوزاج من اربعه..وتفسيرهم قد طال..
لكن لنسأل العقل ببساطه..
هل أي أمرأه فى الدنيا تريد ان يشاركها من بنات حواء زوجها..(لا اعرف الأجابه بصفتي رجل)
وماذا ان رفضت ..هل سيراعي الزوج غيرتها ومشاعرها ويحيد عن الزواج بأخربات قد يصلن للعدد ثلاثه
(الواحد مش لاقي واحده حتي نص كوم)
ام ان هذا عقاب لمكمن الفتنه ومولد الخطايا وهي المرأه...؟!!!
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2012)

*اعتقد السوئال ده لاذم يوضع فى القصم الاسلامى.....*

*الى هيجننى فى الايه دى.. إنه كان بيتكلم عن اليتامه!!و بيقول إن خفتم ان لا تعدلو  فى اليتماه ف تزوجو من النساء اتنين و تلاته و اربعه!!*
* ليه ربط الجمله دى بالجمله دى!!؟؟؟ إيه الى دخل العدل فى اليتامه فى الجواز باربعه!!*

"*وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تُقْسِطُواْ فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء ...."*

* يا ريت حد يشرح.. علشان فى التفسيرات و الشرح  بيشيلو حرف ال"ف" و يضعو مكانه حرف  ال "واو"!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## red333 (19 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> {{ وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تُقْسِطُواْ فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء مَثْنَى وَثُلاَثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلاَّ تَعُولُواْ }}​
> ​
> فى الأسلام يمكن للرجل ان يتزوج من اربعه..وذلك مع وجود ما يمنح الشروع فى الزواج من اربعه..ووجود ما يمنع من الوزاج من اربعه..وتفسيرهم قد طال..
> لكن لنسأل العقل ببساطه..
> ...


 

*اخى بداية هناك اسئلة اكثر عقلانية مثل*

*-هل تفضل للمراءة ان تبقى بدون زواج او ان تكون زوجه اخرى لنفس الرجل*

*-هل تفضل المراءة العقيمة ان يتركها زوجها ليتزوج باخرى او ان تكون زوجه اخرى له*

*- هل تفضل المراءة المريضة التى لا تستطيع ان تلبى احتياجات زوجها الجنسية ان يتركها او ان تكون زوجه اخرى *


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *اخى بداية هناك اسئلة اكثر عقلانية مثل*
> 
> *-هل تفضل للمراءة ان تبقى بدون زواج او ان تكون زوجه اخرى لنفس الرجل*
> 
> ...




مفيش احلي من تحلليكم للموقف

وايه راي المرأة في كل دا
وليه محدش بيراعي نفسيتها وانها هتتعب لما تشوف جوزها
مقسوم بينها وبين اخري واخري و.... الخ

فين الاحساس بالامان والاستقرار

وليه الراجل ما يستحملش مراته اذا مرضت او كانت عقيمه
هو دا مش حكم الهي عليهم
يتوجب ان ينصت اليه ويرضي بيه

واذا كان العكس والرجل هو من كان مريض او عقيم
ماذا تفعل المرأة
الا كلمه هيتقال عليها اذا طلبت الطلاق
انها قليله أصل لانها سابته في وقت مرضه او عشان عقيم

بجد امور غريبه جدا


----------



## red333 (19 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اعتقد السوئال ده لاذم يوضع فى القصم الاسلامى.....*​
> 
> *الى هيجننى فى الايه دى.. إنه كان بيتكلم عن اليتامه!!و بيقول إن خفتم ان لا تعدلو فى اليتماه ف تزوجو من النساء اتنين و تلاته و اربعه!!*
> *ليه ربط الجمله دى بالجمله دى!!؟؟؟ إيه الى دخل العدل فى اليتامه فى الجواز باربعه!!*​
> ...


 
*اجابة السؤال وليس السوئال  يا اخت حبوا اعدائكم هى*

*لكى تفهمى الاية فانه لا يجب ان تقراى الاية فقط ولكن اقراى النص كامل وهو*

*{* يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ ٱتَّقُواْ رَبَّكُمُ ٱلَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِّن نَّفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَآءً وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ ٱلَّذِي تَسَآءَلُونَ بِهِ وَٱلأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيباً *} * **{* وَآتُواْ ٱلْيَتَامَىٰ أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلاَ تَتَبَدَّلُواْ ٱلْخَبِيثَ بِٱلطَّيِّبِ وَلاَ تَأْكُلُوۤاْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَىٰ أَمْوَالِكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوباً كَبِيراً *} * **{* وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تُقْسِطُواْ فِي ٱلْيَتَامَىٰ فَٱنكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِّنَ ٱلنِّسَآءِ مَثْنَىٰ وَثُلَٰثَ وَرُبَٰعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ فَوَٰحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَٰنُكُمْ ذٰلِكَ أَدْنَىٰ أَلاَّ تَعُولُواْ *} *

*و لكى اقرب لك معنى النص ساضرب لك مثل بسيط وهو*
*لو ان ابنك مثلا قالك انا تعبان و مش هقدر اروح المدرسة*
*وبعدها مباشرة نط تحت السرير وجاب الكورة وطيران على الشارع -- هتقولي له التعبان ميلعبش*

*وبنفس المعنى تستطيعى ان تفهمى النص*
*حيث يامر الله الناس فى الايه **{* وَآتُواْ ٱلْيَتَامَىٰ أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلاَ تَتَبَدَّلُواْ ٱلْخَبِيثَ بِٱلطَّيِّبِ وَلاَ تَأْكُلُوۤاْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَىٰ أَمْوَالِكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوباً كَبِيراً *}  بالعدل اتجاه اليتامى*
*فكان رد فعل بعض الناس ان اعرض عن ايواء اليتامى خوفا من عدم العدل اتجاههم  وفى نفس الوقت كان الناس يتخذون عدد زوجات غير محدود*
*فنزلت الاية التالية وهى **{* وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تُقْسِطُواْ فِي ٱلْيَتَامَىٰ فَٱنكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِّنَ ٱلنِّسَآءِ مَثْنَىٰ وَثُلَٰثَ وَرُبَٰعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ فَوَٰحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَٰنُكُمْ ذٰلِكَ أَدْنَىٰ أَلاَّ تَعُولُواْ *} *
*بمعنى ان كنتم اعرضتم عن ايواء اليتامى  خوفا من عدم العدل قتزوجوا من واحدة فقط خوفا من عدم العدل ايضا*


*وهنا عبقرية الاسلوب القرانى باقناعهم بحكم الاية الاولى وفى نقس الوقت وضع تشريع فى الاية الثانية*
*رغم ان القارىء قد يقول ايه ال جاب ده الى ده*
*ولكن تلك هى معجزة القران*


----------



## red333 (19 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مفيش احلي من تحلليكم للموقف
> 
> وايه راي المرأة في كل دا
> *ولماذا تجعليين لكل النساء راى واحد وشخصية واحدة لقد خلقنا الله مختلفيين يا نفيين وهنا تظهر رحمة وشمول التشريع الاسلامى كما سياتى*
> ...


*على الاطلاق*
*الشرع يحلل للمراءة ان تنفصل عن زوجها بحثا عن حقوقها*
*وهناك من لا ترغب فى الانفصال لان البشر مختلفين*
*وهنا تاتى عظمة التشريع الذى يكفل الحرية للكل*
*وليس تشريع يحلل الى فئة ويحرم على فئة*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *على الاطلاق*
> *الشرع يحلل للمراءة ان تنفصل عن زوجها بحثا عن حقوقها*
> *وهناك من لا ترغب فى الانفصال لان البشر مختلفين*
> *وهنا تاتى عظمة التشريع الذى يكفل الحرية للكل*
> *وليس تشريع يحلل الى فئة ويحرم على فئة*


* طيب استاذى لو كان التشريع يحلل على فئه و يحرم على فئه كنت هتوصف التشريع بالعظمه بردو؟؟؟؟*

* فين التحليل للكل؟؟*
*- ليه الست مينفعش تتجوز اربعه!!*
*مش ده تحليل لفئه دون الاخرى!*
*- ليه الست مينفعش تستمتع بملوك يمين؟؟!*
* مش ده تحليل لفئه دون الاخرى!!*
*- ليه الست مينفعش تتجوز راجل غير مسلم!!*
* مش ده تحليل لفئه دون الاخرى!*
*- ليه  الست مش حره تمشى بشعرها زى ما خلقها ربنا مثلها مثل الرجل؟؟*
*مش ده تحليل لفئه دون الاخرى!*
* ليه الست مينفعش لما تسافر تتجوز مسيار و هى مسافره!!*
*مش ده تحليل لفئه دون الاخرى!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *على الاطلاق*
> *الشرع يحلل للمراءة ان تنفصل عن زوجها بحثا عن حقوقها*
> *وهناك من لا ترغب فى الانفصال لان البشر مختلفين*
> *وهنا تاتى عظمة التشريع الذى يكفل الحرية للكل*
> *وليس تشريع يحلل الى فئة ويحرم على فئة*



من الواضع انك متعرفش الشرع كويس

ومنظره اجابتك علي الغاليه حبوا
لنشوف ازاي التشريع كفل الحريه للكل 
رغم ان العكس هو الصح leasantr
وان هناك تفرقه بين الرجل والمرأة واضحه وضوح الشمس


----------



## red333 (19 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * طيب استاذى لو كان التشريع يحلل على فئه و يحرم على فئه كنت هتوصف التشريع بالعظمه بردو؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *فين التحليل للكل؟؟*
> *- ليه الست مينفعش تتجوز اربعه!!*
> ...


 

*التحليل والتحريم  يا حبوا لا يكون على اطلاقه ولكن محكوم  بحدوث ضرر  فلا ضرر ولا ضرار  فى الشرع*

*واعتقد ان كل ما ذكرته فى مشاركتك يتضمن حدوث اضرار *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

_


red333 قال:



*اخى بداية هناك اسئلة اكثر عقلانية مثل*

*-هل تفضل للمراءة ان تبقى بدون زواج او ان تكون زوجه اخرى لنفس الرجل*

أنقر للتوسيع...

_


red333 قال:


> _
> * ومفكرتش حضرتك في العواقب اللي ورا هذا الزواج.. فان تفضل مين غير زواج افضل من هذا المشروع الفاشل المذل لشخص المراه*__
> *-هل تفضل المراءة العقيمة ان يتركها زوجها ليتزوج باخرى او ان تكون زوجه اخرى له*_ _
> * طالما هيروج عشان هي عقيمه فيترك اهون من اي يذلها وياتي باخرى تلد امام عينيها وتهديه ما حرمت هي منه من دووووووووون ذننننننننننننننننننننب*__
> ...


_
ايه المبررات الضعيفه دي اللي انت بتقولها_ _...
_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *على الاطلاق*
> *الشرع يحلل للمراءة ان تنفصل عن زوجها بحثا عن حقوقها*
> *وهناك من لا ترغب فى الانفصال لان البشر مختلفين*
> *وهنا تاتى عظمة التشريع الذى يكفل الحرية للكل*
> *وليس تشريع يحلل الى فئة ويحرم على فئة*


_طب انا عندي سؤال...
كل زيجات الرسول لها مبررات اللي منها انو يحمي المطلقه واللي منها انو اتجوز عشان نشر الدين.. واتجوز الارمله والعجوز و و ...
طب ليه مش في شروط في الزواج التاني,..
مثلا لو هيتجوز واحده مطلقه وعندها اولاد عشان يسترها مثلا 
انا ابصملو بالعشره..لكن مثنى وتلات واربع وع مزاجو وف سن بنتو ... فدددده ظلممممممممممممممممم في حق المراه...
ده مجرد مثال..لو قبلنا الزواج التاني يعني  ده اللي مدمر كل بيوت الناس..._


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *التحليل والتحريم  يا حبوا لا يكون على اطلاقه ولكن محكوم  بحدوث ضرر  فلا ضرر ولا ضرار  فى الشرع*
> 
> *واعتقد ان كل ما ذكرته فى مشاركتك يتضمن حدوث اضرار *



ممكن توضح اكتر ايه هي الاضرار ؟
وليه شايفها اضرار اذا فعلتها المرأة
واذا فعلها الرجل لا ؟


----------



## red333 (19 يونيو 2012)

*ومفكرتش حضرتك في العواقب اللي ورا هذا الزواج.. فان تفضل مين غير زواج افضل من هذا المشروع الفاشل المذل لشخص المراه*
_هذا رايك وهناك اخرى رايها مخالف لك _
_الشرع لم يحرم الاثنيين وهذا قمة العدل_

_*طالما هيروج عشان هي عقيمه فيترك اهون من اي يذلها وياتي باخرى تلد امام عينيها وتهديه ما حرمت هي منه من دووووووووون ذننننننننننننننننننننب*
*وهناك من ترى ان هذا تكريم لها*_
_الشرع لم يحرم الاثنيين وهذا قمة العدل_
_*طب ما هي مريضه كمان.. ايه التفكير الاناني والعقيم ده في حق المراه..
ولو هو مريض.. ترةح تتجوز عليه حضرتك ولا ايه الوضوع؟؟

تسطيع ان تبقى معه او تنفصل وتتزوج من اخر*_
_*الشرع لم يحرم الاثنيين وهذا قمة العدل
*_


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *التحليل والتحريم يا حبوا لا يكون على اطلاقه ولكن محكوم بحدوث ضرر فلا ضرر ولا ضرار فى الشرع*
> 
> *واعتقد ان كل ما ذكرته فى مشاركتك يتضمن حدوث اضرار *


 
* اضرار من وجه نظر مين يا استاذى!!؟؟*
*من وجه نظر الرجال؟ و لا  لعدم معرفه الاب(فى تقدم  فى الطب و بيعرفو بالتحليل )*
* و لا اضرار  لنقصان عدد المسلمين؟؟*

* و حضرتك مش شايف ان ليها اضرار لتحليلها للرجل اصلن!!!؟؟؟*

*-يعنى مش شايف اضرار ان الراجل يتزوج اربعه و امكانيه تبديل الاربعه كلهم بطلاقهم و التزوج باربعه تنين!!؟؟
*
*- يعنى حضرتك مش شايف ضرر فى التمتع بملكات اليمين و لا شايف إنه دعاره محلله؟؟*

*-مش هتكلم فى موضوع ان الراجل مسموح له ان يتزوج من واحده مش مسلمه--- ده طبعا لإن المسلمين فكرنها بالكم يا استاذى مش بالكيف *


*- اما عن ان الراجل بيمشى بشعره ههههههههههه اعتقد زى ما خلقه ربنا شعره بشوف الشمس و بيقدر يتنفس منغير ما حد يلزق قماشه فوق مناخيره!! مفيهاش ضرر دى-- بس كلام فى سرك البنات بتتفتن بشعر الرجال بردو! بدل ما تبقو فتنا لينا  داروه احسن!*


*-و طبعا حضرتك بردو مش شايف ضرر فى إن الراجل لما يبقا مسافر بعيد عن بلده يبقا يروح يتجوز مسيار  علشان يبعد عن الحرام و الوقوع فى العثره..فيتفق مع اهل البنت و يجيهم الى فيه النصيب قصاد ما هيستمتع هو.. و بعد كدا يسافر بلده....ههههههه و باقو الرجال يسافرو مخصوص لتقديه هذه المهمه الصعبه المحلله و المشرعه *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *ومفكرتش حضرتك في العواقب اللي ورا هذا الزواج.. فان تفضل مين غير زواج افضل من هذا المشروع الفاشل المذل لشخص المراه*
> _هذا رايك وهناك اخرى رايها مخالف لك _
> _الشرع لم يحرم الاثنيين وهذا قمة العدل_
> 
> ...


_قمة الذل وليست قمة العدل
عارف حضرتك ليه
الاول اهانها بزواجه التاني
ثانيا وحضرتك عارف المجتمع الشرقي ونظرتو للمراه المطلقه..فهنا دمار ليها وانت عارف كمان المراه حينما تطلق ولا تستطيع ان تعول اطفالها ما هي الطرق اللتي تسلكها لكسب المال..وكانت احصائيات ثبتت ذالك
يعني لو هي فضلت انها تفضل معاه لانها عارفه المجتمع الشرقي وما ينتظرها من عذاب و ف نفس الوقت العذاب اللي مع الراجل المتزوج بامراه تانيه
يعني في الحالتين المراه مهانه وهي من تحصد النتائج السلبيه...والله يكون في عونها بجدد يعني 
العدل حضرتك انصف الراجل واهان المراه..

_


----------



## red333 (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _طب انا عندي سؤال..._
> _كل زيجات الرسول لها مبررات اللي منها انو يحمي المطلقه واللي منها انو اتجوز عشان نشر الدين.. واتجوز الارمله والعجوز و و ..._
> _طب ليه مش في شروط في الزواج التاني,.._
> _مثلا لو هيتجوز واحده مطلقه وعندها اولاد عشان يسترها مثلا _
> ...


* ما تعتقدى انه ظلم لك لا يحرمه عليك احد*
*ولكنه ليس بالضرورة ما يعتقده غيرك*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _طب انا عندي سؤال..._
> _كل زيجات الرسول لها مبررات اللي منها انو يحمي المطلقه واللي منها انو اتجوز عشان نشر الدين.. واتجوز الارمله والعجوز و و ..._
> _طب ليه مش في شروط في الزواج التاني,.._
> _مثلا لو هيتجوز واحده مطلقه وعندها اولاد عشان يسترها مثلا _
> ...


* يكفينى ان رسول الاسلام هو اول واحد لم يطبق قوانين شرع ربه!!!!*
* و تزوج اكثر من اربعه!! *
* و لا ربه فضله إنه حلل له عدد نساء اكثر يتمتع بيهم؟؟ و فين يا ترا الايه الى إديتو الحق ده!!!*
* و هو اول واحد معرفش يعدل---- لإنه اعلن رسمى و الكل علم إنه احب عائشه اكثر من الكل!!! فهل يطلب الله من الناس شىء لم يقدر اصلا رسوله المفضل على تنفيزها-- إلى هى العدل!!*
* مفيش جنس مخلوق على وجه الارض يقدر يعدل فى الفعل و فى المشاعر يا استاذى.. لإن ده هو شرع رب الكون-- إنه خلق حواء واحده لأدم! ولم يخلق اربع حوات! اعطاه قلب واحد-- ولم يعطى له اربع قلوب..*
*الرب  ينور قلبك يا اخى*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

يابنات كفايه
الاخ مش هايرد عليكم برد مقنع ابدا

هو مصدق فكره وخلاص
وشاف ان فيه انصاف للمرأة في تشريعه

بلاش مضيعه للوقت احسن


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> * ما تعتقدى انه ظلم لك لا يحرمه عليك احد*
> *ولكنه ليس بالضرورة ما يعتقده غيرك*


وده رد استفيد منو ايه او يغير اعتقادي ف ايه
كونك اولا رجلا فما حلله لك الهك هو ع هواك...
يعني مش هاخد منك اجابه يتقبلها اي عقل ..


----------



## red333 (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وده رد استفيد منو ايه او يغير اعتقادي ف ايه
> كونك اولا رجلا فما حلله لك الهك هو ع هواك...
> يعني مش هاخد منك اجابه يتقبلها اي عقل ..


* المقصود ما تعتقده امراءة غيرك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> * المقصود ما تعتقده امراءة غيرك*


_لو عملنا استطلاع  ف موضوع الزواج التاني من المسلمات طبعا
مين اللي هتوافق؟؟
وانت اكيد عارف رفضهن لهذا الموضوع واللي بيتجوز بيتجوز خفيه...
يعني ما تعتقده امراه غيري لا يختلف عن رئيي او تفكيري وانا اتكلم من تجارب كتيره شوفتها لكوني من خلفيه مسلمه.._


----------



## red333 (19 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * اضرار من وجه نظر مين يا استاذى!!؟؟*
> *من وجه نظر الرجال؟ و لا لعدم معرفه الاب(فى تقدم فى الطب و بيعرفو بالتحليل )*
> *و لا اضرار لنقصان عدد المسلمين؟؟*
> 
> ...


*زواج المسيار يتم فى ظروف خاصة وباحكام خاصة يرضى بها الطرفيين*
*ولاحظى ان الزوجة لا تسافر بدون زوجها*


----------



## Critic (19 يونيو 2012)

انصاف ايه بس
ده مفيش واحدة مسلمة الا ويركبها ميت عفريت لما تسمع من جوزها كلمة "تعدد"
ده انا قريت اعترافات لسيدات مسلمات اعلنوا انها متغاطين جدا وغيرانيين من "الحور العين" , وعندهم حق ! جوزها هيبقى كأنه قاعد فى بيت دعارة وهى بتتفرج عليه !!
اكبر دليل انها شريعة فاشلة ان نسائهم اشد من يكرههوها


----------



## red333 (20 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> انصاف ايه بس
> ده مفيش واحدة مسلمة الا ويركبها ميت عفريت لما تسمع من جوزها كلمة "تعدد"
> ده انا قريت اعترافات لسيدات مسلمات اعلنوا انها متغاطين جدا وغيرانيين من "الحور العين" , وعندهم حق ! جوزها هيبقى كأنه قاعد فى بيت دعارة وهى بتتفرج عليه !!
> اكبر دليل انها شريعة فاشلة ان نسائهم اشد من يكرههوها


 

*وهل ستكرهها  المراءة عندما يتقدم بها العمر ولم تتزوج او كانت ارملة و  تقدم لها رجل متزوج  بحثا عن الانجاب او كانت زوجته مريضة ؟*
*الاسلام هو العدل يا عزيزى*


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *وهل ستكرهها  المراءة عندما يتقدم بها العمر ولم تتزوج او كانت ارملة و  تقدم لها رجل متزوج  بحثا عن الانجاب او كانت زوجته مريضة ؟*
> *الاسلام هو العدل يا عزيزى*


وهل الحل ان يتزوج تلك المرأة رجل متزوج , فنسحق ونهين كرامة الزوجة الأولى لنحل مشكلة تلك العانس ؟ هذا ليس حلا يا زميل بل "ترقيع"



> بحثا عن الانجاب او كانت زوجته مريضة


اذا اردت العدل , فلتطبق هذا على المرأة المتزوجة من رجل عاقر , لماذا لا تعدد على زوجها بحثا عن الآنجاب , ستجيب الآن بأجابات محفوظة ترقيعية سئمت منها

اى عدل يا زميل هذا ! اذا كان الهك نفسه يقول مشيرا لتفضيل الرجال على النساء "بما فضلنا على بعض" الهك نفسه يفضل "الذَكَر" ثم تقول "عدل" لعلك افضل من إلهك ؟!!


----------



## red333 (20 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> وهل الحل ان يتزوج تلك المرأة رجل متزوج , فنسحق ونهين كرامة الزوجة الأولى لنحل مشكلة تلك العانس ؟ هذا ليس حلا يا زميل بل "ترقيع"
> *ما تراه انت اهانه تراه امراءة اخرى كرامة لها  لانه لم يتركها رغم ما فيها ومن هنا يتسع التشريع للجميع لمن يقبل ومن لا يقبل*
> 
> 
> ...


 
*طبعا معنى الايه ليس كما ذكرت*
*فالعدل هو سمه الاسلام*


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2012)

> ما تراه انت اهانه تراه امراءة اخرى كرامة


اجل كرامة !
اقرأ بماذا يشهد هذا المفتى :


> انه ومما لا شك فيه أن *معظم النساء تكره أو ترفض أن يشاركها في زوجها أي امرأة أخرى،* وهذا ليس موقفك أنت وحدك، *بل هو موقف السواد الأعظم من نساء الدنيا*، ولذلك نجد أن معظم النساء يكرهون حتى مجرد ذكر كلمة التعدد رغم أنها من شرع الله، وهم يعرفون ذلك قطعاً،


http://www.islamweb.net/consult/index.php?page=Details&id=259172



> طبعا معنى الايه ليس كما ذكرت


تعلم دينك اولا ثم ارجع وناقشنى !

{ ٱلرِّجَالُ قَوَّٰمُونَ عَلَى ٱلنِّسَآءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ ٱللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ } (النساء 34)

*ابن كثير :*
{ بِمَا فَضَّلَ ٱللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ } أي: لأن الرجال أفضل من النساء، والرجل خير من المرأة، ولهذا كانت النبوة مختصة بالرجال، وكذلك الملك الأعظم؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " لن يفلح قوم ولوا أمرهم امرأة "

*الشوكانى :*
{ بِمَا فَضَّلَ ٱللَّهُ } للسببية والضمير في قوله: { بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ } للرجال والنساء، أي: إنما استحقوا هذه المزية لتفضيل الله للرجال على النساء


----------



## red333 (20 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> اجل كرامة !
> اقرأ بماذا يشهد هذا المفتى :
> 
> http://www.islamweb.net/consult/index.php?page=Details&id=259172
> ...


 

*حبيبى كريتك لا انكر التفضيل فى الاية ولكنه تفضيل فى جزئية القوامة يقابله التزام*

*ولكى تفهم هذه الاية يجب ان تقرا الاية*
 (وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ دَرَجَةٌ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ (

تفسير الفيروز بادى
* وَلَهُنَّ } من الحق والحرمة على أزواجهن { مِثْلُ ٱلَّذِي } للأزواج { عَلَيْهِنَّ بِٱلْمَعْرُوفِ } في إحسان الصحبة والمعاشرة { وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ دَرَجَةٌ } فضيلة في العقل والميراث والدية والشهادة وبما عليهم من النفقة والخدمة *


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2012)

> م وهؤلاء ليس لديهم مشكلة فى ان يرقضوا الزوجة الاخرى


يبدو انك فهمت الفتوى معكوسة !
المفتى يخبرك لكل وضوع : النساء لا تطيق شريعة التعدد !
هل تعلم لما السبب ؟ لأنها تهين كرامة المرأة , لا توجد امرأة كاملة الكرامة تقبل ان تكون نصق زوجة , ناهيك عن ثلث او ربع !



> حبيبى كريتك لا انكر التفضيل فى الاية ولكنه تفضيل فى جزئية القوامة يقابله التزام


وما علاقتى ب "ما لهن"
لا تزايد على تفسيرات كبار العلماء الواضحة الواضحة , الهك "يفضل" جنس الرجال
بل تفضيل بشكل عام , والدليل يشرحله لنا ابن كثير :


> ولهذا كانت النبوة مختصة بالرجال، وكذلك الملك الأعظم؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " لن يفلح قوم ولوا أمرهم امرأة "


مرة اخرى
علام الجدل الآن ؟


----------



## red333 (20 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> يبدو انك فهمت الفتوى معكوسة !
> المفتى يخبرك لكل وضوع : النساء لا تطيق شريعة التعدد !
> هل تعلم لما السبب ؟ لأنها تهين كرامة المرأة , لا توجد امرأة كاملة الكرامة تقبل ان تكون نصق زوجة , ناهيك عن ثلث او ربع !
> 
> ...


 
*طيب ما تكمل الاية عشان تعرف  الالتزام الذى يقابل هذا التفضيل*
*{ **ٱلرِّجَالُ قَوَّٰمُونَ عَلَى ٱلنِّسَآءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ ٱللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ وَبِمَآ أَنْفَقُواْ مِنْ أَمْوَٰلِهِمْ *


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2012)

> طيب ما تكمل الاية عشان تعرف الالتزام الذى يقابل هذا التفضيل
> { ٱلرِّجَالُ قَوَّٰمُونَ عَلَى ٱلنِّسَآءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ ٱللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ وَبِمَآ أَنْفَقُواْ مِنْ أَمْوَٰلِهِمْ


واحنا دلوقت بنتناقش فى الألتزام ولا فى فكرة "العدل بين الجنسين" , ارجو التركيز
لدينا الآن شريعة "تفضل" جنس على جنس , لا لأدل شيئ الا لأن هذا "رجل" وتلك "امرأة" , ماذا نسمى هذا ؟ اهو أمر آخر غير "التفرقة على أساس الجنس" ؟


----------



## red333 (20 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> واحنا دلوقت بنتناقش فى الألتزام ولا فى فكرة "العدل بين الجنسين" , ارجو التركيز
> لدينا الآن شريعة "تفضل" جنس على جنس , لا لأدل شيئ الا لأن هذا "رجل" وتلك "امرأة" , ماذا نسمى هذا ؟ اهو أمر آخر غير "التفرقة على أساس الجنس" ؟


 
*يا عزيزى العدل بين الجنسين قائم على فكرة تفضيل مرتبط بالتزام  لكل منهم  اذا انتفى الالتزام انتفى التفضيل*
*من فضلك اقرا الاية كاملة بهدؤء وليس كلمة كلمة*

*{* ٱلرِّجَالُ قَوَّٰمُونَ عَلَى ٱلنِّسَآءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ ٱللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ وَبِمَآ أَنْفَقُواْ مِنْ أَمْوَٰلِهِمْ فَٱلصَّٰلِحَٰتُ قَٰنِتَٰتٌ حَٰفِظَٰتٌ لِّلْغَيْبِ بِمَا حَفِظَ ٱللَّهُ 

*فالرجل فضل على المراءة بالقوامة  مقابل ان يلتزم بالانفاق*
*والمراءة فضلت على الرجل بالانفاق عليها وكونها سكن له  مقابل ان تلتزم بالصلاح وحفظ العفة*
تفسير الشعراوى
*{ ٱلرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى ٱلنِّسَآءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ ٱللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ وَبِمَآ أَنْفَقُواْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ } وما دمنا نكدح ونتعب للمرأة فلا بد أن تكون للمرأة مهمة توازي ذلك وهي أن تكون سكناً له، وهذه فيها تفضيل أيضاً.*

*لقد قدم الحق سبحانه وتعالى في صدر الآية مقدمة بحكم يجب أن يُلتزم به؛ لأنه حكم الخالق الذي أحسن كل شيء خلقه، فأوضح القضية الإيمانية: { ٱلرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى ٱلنِّسَآءِ } ثم جاء بالحيثيات فقال: { بِمَا فَضَّلَ ٱللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ وَبِمَآ أَنْفَقُواْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ } ويتابع الحق: { فَٱلصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ حَافِظَاتٌ لِّلْغَيْبِ } والمرأة الصالحة هي المرأة التي استقامت على المنهج الذي وضعه لها من خلقها في نوعها، فما دامت هي صالحة تكون قانتة، والقنوت هو دوام الطاعة لله، ومنه قنوت الفجر الذي نقنته، وندعو ونقف مدة أطول في الصلاة التي فيها قنوت. وحافظات للغيب تدل على سلامة العفة. *


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2012)

> عزيزى العدل بين الجنسين قائم على فكرة تفضيل


عارف جملتك دى كأنها :
"عزيزى العدل بين الجنسين قائم على فكرة الظلم"

يا حبيبى , تفضيل جنس على جنس = لا عدل , انتهى الأمر !
الجملة مش متركبة اساسا , طالما دخل علينا جنس افضل وجنس اقل تفضيلا , يبقى الموضوع اتحسم


----------



## red333 (20 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> عارف جملتك دى كأنها :
> "عزيزى العدل بين الجنسين قائم على فكرة الظلم"
> 
> يا حبيبى , تفضيل جنس على جنس = لا عدل , انتهى الأمر !
> الجملة مش متركبة اساسا , طالما دخل علينا جنس افضل وجنس اقل تفضيلا , يبقى الموضوع اتحسم


 
*طيب يا فادى  طالما الايات والتفسير مش داخل دماغك  - ممكن نكلم كاننا اتنين اصحاب*
*ممكن اسالك سؤال*
*لو انت فى كلية وزميلتك ال فى نفس عمرك فى الكلية بيكون انت اقوى عضليا  ولا هى*
*ولو انت اقوى معنى كدة ان انت افضل منها من حيث القوة العضلية*


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2012)

> طيب يا فادى طالما الايات والتفسير مش داخل دماغك


'طب ما انا جبتلك تفسير من امهات الكتب وانت ضربت بيه عرض الحيطة انت كمان ؟
ابن كثير والشوكانى مش عاجبينك طيب اعملك ايه !



> و انت فى كلية وزميلتك ال فى نفس عمرك فى الكلية بيكون انت اقوى عضليا ولا هى
> ولو انت اقوى معنى كدة ان انت افضل منها من حيث القوة العضلية


ايه علاقة ده بفكرة "ان الله يفضل جنس الرجال وعلشان كدة اخد منهم الأنبياء والملوك وغيره" ؟
انت مش مركز احنا بنتكلم فى ايه , بنتكلم عن اله خلى كل انبيائه رجالة وقصر الملك على الرجالة علشان بيفضل الرجالة على الحريم !
مركز ؟


----------



## red333 (20 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> 'طب ما انا جبتلك تفسير من امهات الكتب وانت ضربت بيه عرض الحيطة انت كمان ؟
> ابن كثير والشوكانى مش عاجبينك طيب اعملك ايه !
> 
> 
> ...


 
*انت بتنظر للتفسير من وجهة نظر وانا انظر له من وجهة اخرى وقد دعمتها بالتفسير ايضا*
*واختلاف التفاسير من خواص القران*

*ها*
*يا ترى ناوى ترد على السؤال ده*
*لو انت فى كلية وزميلتك ال فى نفس عمرك فى الكلية بيكون انت اقوى عضليا ولا هى
ولو انت اقوى معنى كدة ان انت افضل منها من حيث القوة العضلية* 

*ولا مش ناوى*


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2012)

> انت بتنظر للتفسير من وجهة نظر وانا انظر له من وجهة اخرى وقد دعمتها بالتفسير ايضا


انت عارف ايه مشكلتك , انك متعرفش دينك فعلا
يعنى انت دلوقت عايزنا نقول ان الإسلام فيه عدل بين الجنسين
طب انا موافق بس احذف الأية بتاعة* "للرجال عليهن درجة"* علشان كلامك يبقى صحيح ويبقوا الاتنين متساويين فى "المنزلة" مش حد اعلى *"درجة"* من حد !
يا راجل يا طيب لازم تكون عارف ابجديات الإسلام
لو بالنسبة بالك الأية ملهاش وزن :
تحب اجيبلك كام عالم وشيخ بيقول بالنص "الرجل افضل من المرأة" و "الذََكر افضل من البنت" ؟؟؟

خد عندك :

الرازى :
بتقدير ثبوت الولد فإنه يمتنع كونه بنتاً،* وذلك لأن الابن أفضل من البنت*
(تفسير سورة الزخرف اية 15 و16 و17)

ابن العثيمين :
{قسمة ضيزى } أي: جائرة مائلة عن الحق، لأننا لو قلنا بأنه جائز أن يكون لله ولد لكان الأولى أن يكون له البنون،* لأن البنين أعلى من البنات بلا شك*
(تفسير سورة النجم اية 21 و22)

ابن كثير :
*الأنثى ناقصة الظاهر والباطن، في الصورة والمعنى*، فيكمل نقص ظاهرها وصورتها بلبس الحلي
(تفسير الزخرف 18)


فيض القدير
- (كمل) بتثليث الميم لكن الكسر ضعيف والكمال المتناهي والتمام (من الرجال كثير) لأن كمال المرء في سبعة العلم والحق والعدل والصواب الصدق والأدب والكمال في هذه الخصال موجود في كثير من الرجال بفضل العقول وتفاوتها لأن المعرفة تبع للعقل *والنساء ناقصات عقل فعقلهن على النصف من الرجال ولهذا عدلت شهادة اثنتين رجلا*
(5/66)

 الزمخشرى :
{ يُنَشَّأُ فِى ٱلْحِلْيَةِ } أي يتربى في الزينة والنعمة، وهو إذا احتاج إلى مجاثاة الخصوم ومجاراة الرجال، كان غير مبين، ليس عنده بيان، ولا يأتي ببرهان يحجُّ به من يخاصمه *وذلك لضعف عقول النساء ونقصانهنّ عن فطرة الرجال*
(الزخرف 18)

البغوى :
{ وَهُوَ فِى ٱلْخِصَامِ غَيْرُ مُبِينٍ } ، في المخاصمة غير مبين للحجة *من ضعفهن وسفههن*، قال قتادة: في هذه الآية: قلَّما تتكلم امرأة تريد أن تتكلم بحجتها إلا تكلمت بالحجة عليها.
(الزخرف 18)

بل يقول مركز الفتوى فى شرح الأية :
( بما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض) أي *بتفضيل الله الرجال على النساء*، *من كونه جعل منهم الأنبياء والخلفاء والسلاطين والحكام والغزاة، وزيادة التعصيب والنصيب في الميراث، وجعل الطلاق بأيديهم، والانتساب إليهم*، *وغير ذلك مما فضل الله به جنس الرجال على جنس النساء في الجملة*. 
المصدر

اجيبلك مين تانى يقولك ان جنس المرأة فى نظر الإسلام ناقص واقل منزلة وفضل من جنس الرجل ؟
ده اسمه ايه ده ؟
مرة واتنين وتلاتة : تفرقة على اساس الجنس , ظلم يعنى بعيد عنك !




> لو انت فى كلية وزميلتك ال فى نفس عمرك فى الكلية بيكون انت اقوى عضليا ولا هى
> ولو انت اقوى معنى كدة ان انت افضل منها من حيث القوة العضلية


ايه علاقة ده بالأفضلية بشكل عام ؟ هى ممكن تكون افضل منى فى حاجات تانى , نظرة ربنا ليها وليا مش متوقفة على مين عضلاته اكبر ! المشكلة ان الهك اعلن ان الرجل _بشكل عام _اعلى درجة ومنزلة من المرأة , فاهم حاجة ؟
انا تعبت معاك , كفايا عليا كدة


----------



## red333 (20 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> انت عارف ايه مشكلتك , انك متعرفش دينك فعلا
> يعنى انت دلوقت عايزنا نقول ان الإسلام فيه عدل بين الجنسين
> طب انا موافق بس احذف الأية بتاعة* "للرجال عليهن درجة"* علشان كلامك يبقى صحيح ويبقوا الاتنين متساويين فى "المنزلة" مش حد اعلى *"درجة"* من حد !
> يا راجل يا طيب لازم تكون عارف ابجديات الإسلام
> ...


*جميل انت رديت على نفسك  بالكلام بالون الاحمر*
*اذن انت افضل فى اشياء وهى افضل فى اشياء وتلك هى العدالة*

يلا كفاية كدة يا عم فادى


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2012)

> ذن انت افضل فى اشياء وهى افضل فى اشياء وتلك هى العدالة


تلك هى العدالة من وجهة نظرى انا , مش من وجهة نظر الإسلام 
وجهة نظر الإسلام واضحة فى اياته
وشكرا على الحوار  ,خالص تحياتى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> عارف جملتك دى كأنها :
> "عزيزى العدل بين الجنسين قائم على فكرة الظلم"
> 
> يا حبيبى , تفضيل جنس على جنس = لا عدل , انتهى الأمر !
> الجملة مش متركبة اساسا , طالما دخل علينا جنس افضل وجنس اقل تفضيلا , يبقى الموضوع اتحسم



لا صعيه مش فاخمها .. ياريت تبسطهاالي.. :smile02   
مش مبلوعه  :close_tem

ربنا يرحم..

اللي كنت بسأل عنه..

مش مساواه ولا حااجه

ينفع أبقا بحترمك ومقدرك وفى نفس ذات الوقت أجبرك تعمل حاجه أنا مش جوايا اي رغبه اني أعملها لمجرد أنك اسمك راجل وانا ست .. 
طيب انا ضعيفه وبنياني سمباتيك ينفع تضربني ..طيب تضربني ليه ..
علشان غلطتي..
طيب يا حبيبي انا مراتك عاتبني بالزوق وانا هبقا خدامتك لأني شوفتكك حنين ومش اتنرفزت من غلطي ومش زعقتلي ولا ضربتني..أكيد انا هحترم حنيتك وعطفك علي انا ضعيفة البنيان ناقصة عقل وكأني حيوان..
انا بنت أدم وحواء زيي زيك..أحترم ضعفي,,أرجوك،،


----------



## rogo orango (20 يونيو 2012)

كنت عايزة اسأل سؤال لكل اللى بيقول ان ده عدل بين المرأة والرجل
قولى هنا فين العدل لما واحد يتجوز من واحدة وتكون مابتخلفش يروح يطلقها ويتجوز غيرها ويعرف برضه ان الزوجة التانية اللى اتجوزها مابتخلفش ويروح يطلقها هى كمان ولما يتجوز للمرة الثالثة يكتشف ان مشكلة الانجاب منه هو وانه هو اللى مش بيخلف ومراته التالتة تكون عايزة تطلق لكن اهلها يمنعوها لانهم خايفين الناس يبصوا ليها بنظرة وحشة
فين العدل لما واحد يكون متجوز واحدة بقاله عشرين سنة ومجرد اصابتها بالسرطان ورقودها بالمستشفى يتجوز واحدة تانية
فين العدل لما واحد تكون مراته مش بتخلف ويتجوز واحدة تانية تخلف وتكون هى ام العيال والاولى مش بيدخل ليها بيت ولا حتى بيصرف عليها
فين العدل لما واحد يطلق مراته عشان يتجوز من اختها الصغيرة اللى هى اجمل منها بكتير 
فين العدل لما واحد مراته يكو معداش على وفاتها اسبوع يروح ويتجوز
وفين العدل لما واحد يتجوز على مراته والزوجة التانية تمنعه انه يدخل لمراته الاولى ولمجرد لو قالها صباح الخير تحصل مشاكل كتير
فين العدل لما واحد يهدد مراته كل شوية بالطلاق او بالزواج من اخرى لانها ليس على قدر من الجمال ولا تعرف كيفية الاهتمام بنفسها جيدا 
وفين العدل لما واحد يكون مكملش 25 سنة يكون ليه اربع زوجات مرة واحدة لان الشرع حلل بكده
وبرضه فين العدل لما واحد يحرم مراته من حق الخلفة لانه لا يريدها ان تذهب لدكتور او دكتورة لان متشدد ولا يريدها ان تكشف على احد 
وفين العدل لما واحد يحرم بنته من حق التعليم ويجوزها وهى لسه مكملتش 15 سنة
وفين العدل لما واحد يمنع مراته ان تشارك فى انشطة اطفالها فى المدرسة ويحرمها من الخروج ومنعها من تتكلم فى التليفون مع اى شخص لانه لايريدها ان تختلط بأحد ولانه يريد تلبسيها النقاب واللى هى رافضه المبدا ده اصلا 
وفين العدل لما واحد يمنع اخته من انها تورث فى مزارع لانها لاينفع ان يكون لديها مزارع ولان ده من حقه هو لانه عارف فى الزراعة ومش عايزها تختلط بالعمال ويترك لها اتفه الاشياء لتورثها

وللاسف كل المواقف دى فعلا حصلت من قرايبى واقرب الناس ليا وموجودة فى العيلة عندى لدرجة خلاص بقت عادة عندنا ان الواحدة مبقاش ليها كرامة ومش من حقها انها تطلب بحقها
وان اغلب بنات العيلة عندنا بتتمنع من الجواز لانها خايفة تمر بنفس المواقف دى

دلوقتى بقى انا عايزة اعرف بالضبط فين العدل فى كل ده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يونيو 2012)

*حبيبتى بلاش تسئليهم-- علشان هما كل فكرهم فى اشباع شهوات الراجل(بس) و لما تتم الحتى دى يبقا تم العدل و يبقا تم كمان تفضيل الله لرسوله علشان اداله قوت كذا راجل فى بعض علشان يلف على زوجاته الى تعدو العدد الى ربه كان وضعو ليهم-- فمهما سئلتى هتلاقى إجابات عجيبه-- المهم انهم مقطنعين بيها-- ربنا يعنهم---*


----------



## red333 (21 يونيو 2012)

rogo orango قال:


> كنت عايزة اسأل سؤال لكل اللى بيقول ان ده عدل بين المرأة والرجل
> قولى هنا فين العدل لما واحد يتجوز من واحدة وتكون مابتخلفش يروح يطلقها ويتجوز غيرها ويعرف برضه ان الزوجة التانية اللى اتجوزها مابتخلفش ويروح يطلقها هى كمان ولما يتجوز للمرة الثالثة يكتشف ان مشكلة الانجاب منه هو وانه هو اللى مش بيخلف ومراته التالتة تكون عايزة تطلق لكن اهلها يمنعوها لانهم خايفين الناس يبصوا ليها بنظرة وحشة
> فين العدل لما واحد يكون متجوز واحدة بقاله عشرين سنة ومجرد اصابتها بالسرطان ورقودها بالمستشفى يتجوز واحدة تانية
> فين العدل لما واحد تكون مراته مش بتخلف ويتجوز واحدة تانية تخلف وتكون هى ام العيال والاولى مش بيدخل ليها بيت ولا حتى بيصرف عليها
> ...


 
*شوفى يا  اخت rogo *
*واضح ان الامر اختلط عليكى بين التعدد والطلاق  نحن نتكلم عن التعدد وليس الطلاق الذى هو صورة اخرى للعدالة*
*يجب ان تعلمى ان هناك قاعدة ذهبية كبرى فى الاسلام وهى ان الاعمال بالنيات ولكل امرىء ما نوى*
*بمعنى ان الله يحاسب الانسان على نيته من العمل*
*وهناك من هو يستخدم التشريع بنيه سيئة  مثل ان يعدد زواجه بحثا عن مال زوجه او للتسليه دون ان يكون للزوجة ذنب ودون حاجته الى ذلك فيكون خاطىء عند الله والله فقط من يعلم نيته وليس نحن*
*ولكن الشخص سىء النيه ايضا يمكنم ان يقول لزوجته المريضة بانه لن يتزوج عليها لحفظ كرامتها  ولكنه يخونها كل يوم مع امراءه مختلفه  وهذا اهدار ما بعده اهدار لكرامتها*
*فالمشكله ليست فى التشريع  ولكن المشكله فى سؤ النيه*
*فالاعمال بالنيات يا rogo *


----------



## red333 (21 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *حبيبتى بلاش تسئليهم-- علشان هما كل فكرهم فى اشباع شهوات الراجل(بس) و لما تتم الحتى دى يبقا تم العدل و يبقا تم كمان تفضيل الله لرسوله علشان اداله قوت كذا راجل فى بعض علشان يلف على زوجاته الى تعدو العدد الى ربه كان وضعو ليهم-- فمهما سئلتى هتلاقى إجابات عجيبه-- المهم انهم مقطنعين بيها-- ربنا يعنهم---*


 
*لو انك يا حبوا اخذت السيرة النبوية من مصدر موثوق كنت عرفت *
*- حديث قوة الجماع موضوع وباطل*
*- الرسول بقى بزوجة واحدة  حتى عمر 52 عام*
*- عنما نزل امر التحديد 4 زوجات كان النبى لديه 9  ولم يكن يصلح تطليق 5 لانهم امهات المؤمنين بنص القران*
*- بعض هؤلاء الزوجات عجائز تخطوا السبعين لان الهدف لم يكن المتعه ولكن الكفالة وترابط القبائل*

*تذكرى حبوا اعدائكم ولا تشوهى اعدائكم*


----------

